# Windows Vista



## Unnamed (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi All

I am Running vista RC1 and when i try to install ATI Tool (which i need to control fan speed of my card) it returns the following error during the installer.

New device driver: could not install (00000002)

then when i start ATI Tool it returns the following error 

"the kernal mode driver does not appear to be running"

BTW i am running an x1900xtx card


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 17, 2006)

Unnamed said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am Running vista RC1 and when i try to install ATI Tool (which i need to control fan speed of my card) it returns the following error during the installer.
> 
> ...


I think ATITool is not compatible yet with Vista.

To control fan speed, you can set it on bios and flash to bios.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## randomperson21 (Sep 17, 2006)

yep, not compatible. more specifically, the driver atitool installs is not yet compatible with vista.


----------



## Lead3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all
I'm new to this forum. I just wanted to say that I have been running 0.25 Beta on RC1
with nor problems installing. For now I'am only using it to monitor temps, etc. I'm using an ATI X800XT. I did have to run the ATItools as administrator though, not just from an admistrator account.

Paul


----------



## Unnamed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for ur input i will try the bios option


----------



## technicks (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi. I had the same problem to. Running it as administrator will do the trick.
Are you having more problems like bosd, games crashing, being very slow ?
I instaled a clean version from rc1 and i have nothing but trouble. I don't think that this Vista is ready yet. They have do some major finetuning to do at MS.
The strangest this is that my internet connection doesn't work untill i click on network options.
Then it suddenly starts to work. For now Vista MS


----------



## LeBourrin (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes ATi Tool works with Vista RC1 x86.

I've downloaded 0.25 beta 15 and checked the box for launch with administrator rights. So I can modify clocks and fan speeds, thanks !


----------



## coget (Sep 29, 2006)

...how can i set this option?!


----------



## coget (Sep 29, 2006)

...with right click on atitool icon i can select "...run with administrator..etc" but the program don't work...."the kernel etc etc..."...i use the 5728 of Vista and i have a x1900xt


----------



## LeBourrin (Sep 29, 2006)

coget said:


> ...with right click on atitool icon i can select "...run with administrator..etc" but the program don't work...."the kernel etc etc..."...i use the 5728 of Vista and i have a x1900xt


For me it's working with the RC1-5600 and my X800 GT


----------



## Agility (Sep 29, 2006)

Stop complaining cause the damn vista wont even install a proper one for me. At the start of the boot up it would say "An unexpeceted error has caused the computer to restart or shutdown on its own. To reinstall please insert the windows cd again"


----------



## coget (Sep 29, 2006)

...probably is the x1900xt with atitool under Vista that wan't to run ....


----------



## Drewster (Sep 29, 2006)

ya so I installed the pre4 ati tool, however im running vista build 5728 and after I install and try to start the program, it tells me that it did not find the device and stuff, or a kernal drivers etc... so I dunno, guess i have to wait for an actual vista ati tool version.


----------



## Slater (Sep 29, 2006)

Its compatable, but you have to go through a lot of *** to get it installed I believe because it's an unsigned driver.


----------



## Drewster (Sep 29, 2006)

got any clue on how to do it? I mean im ready and willing, I would love to get this working in vista.


----------



## coget (Sep 30, 2006)

...i try all the possible solution but my only result is that working only ONE TIME then after restarting the program tell's me "kernel mode driver....etc etc etc"


----------

